# Another balance bike/Islabikes success!



## seraphina (5 Jun 2016)

MissS was 3 in March but too small for any decent pedal bike then, but since she's shot up lately a Cnoc 14 small arrived last week. She's had a balance bike for ages and zooms about on that happily; we left the pedals off the Islabikes for a few days and after 5 mins yesterday being held she was off on her own Fab, isn't it?


----------



## hatler (5 Jun 2016)

Very special. I have very clear memories of my first parent-free ride, and that of both our children. Etched deeply in the memory banks.


----------

